# Letting child FART?



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled

Sigh.... why would parents let their child fart in a kitchen around others when everyone is eating diner? Why not take the child out of the room and punish them and give them a time out instead of just saying their name as if to say "don't do that." Why do parents let their child be so gross? I REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND!!! This happened. I am upset at the parents that they wouldn't quickly correct their child.


----------



## Cosmos

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> Sigh.... why would parents let their child fart in a kitchen around others when everyone is eating diner? Why not take the child out of the room and punish them and give them a time out instead of just saying their name as if to say "don't do that." Why do parents let their child be so gross? I REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND!!! This happened. I am upset at the parents that they wouldn't quickly correct their child.


I don't know about punishing the child, but I would certainly make the child apologize for being impolite (depending on its age) and send it to the bathroom.


----------



## Miss Taken

How old is the child?

Someone that's 0-3's bowels can't really be controlled. Someone that's 4 to 6 would need to be reminded of table manners. A child 6+ though should definitely not be farting on purpose at the dinner table/kitchen and should be apologizing/saying excuse me if it was an accident.

I know it sounds prudish/stuck up but I can't stand farting. I'm just a very visual person so I think way too much about where things are coming from... being that visual has put me off of milk and eggs before (thinking waaaay too much about the source). Combining that with the smell when someone toots, and it just grosses me out. My oldest can clear a room so I tell him to leave the room to fart lol. That led to some embarrassing situations in the beginning with him yelling, "Mom, I've got to fart, where's the bathroom?!" in front of other people/at other people's houses when he was younger... he knows better now though.

ETA: I agree not to punish for farting though. I don't punish my kid(s) for tooting. I know it's natural but I have taught my oldest to leave the room to do it because I don't want to smell it. If he farts by accident, he says excuse me and it's over with.


----------



## that_girl

I would never punish my child for farting 

My kids know to leave when in public or with company...or to say excuse me if it happens. Even my 4 year old knows to leave. Of course, she announces it ..."BE RIGHT BACK! I GOTTA FART!" but still...she's learning.

When we're at home, as a family, no one cares. We still say excuse me, but gawd...lighten up.


----------



## BarelyThere

Farting is a natural part of...being a living being. I couldn't imagine punishing my children for doing it. Imagine how that makes them view their own bodies.

Instead of being a big deal, just let them say "Excuse me" and be done with it. 

Doing it on purpose, on the other hand, should be dealt with as any other impolite table behavior, but the act of farting itself should not be a source of shame or dismay - we all do it.


----------



## Kurosity

To punish a child for a natural function of the body can actually lead to them holding it in until they end up in the ER with pain so bad because they are keeping the air in their bodies for fear it is wrong to let it out.......I know someone who's child held it in for months because their Grandma shamed him into it by punishing him for farting around her at all.

My children know to leave the room and if it comes of a sudden then they say, "excuse me". Same thing for belching. Speaking of farting it was really cute once when I was bathing my daughter and she farted. The bubbles made her laugh so hard she kept trying to fart in the tub to make more. I was laughing too but worried she would push out more then air into her bath so the bath had to be over lol


----------



## Holland

My friend thinks her kids are cute when they do all sorts of socially unacceptable (to me, yes she can have her own POV) things.

She laughs. It isn't funny at all, her kids have no manners and most people cringe at their behaviour.


----------



## EleGirl

How old is this child?


----------



## Honest opinion

What if the child a special need,would you react the same?? And he/she has to be punished and apologize?
I think it all depends on maturity some kids are more matured and have good manners even at 3 years while teen age might not.parents could teach and be agood roll model but bottom line personalty is the winner.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled

The child is 11 years old. This child was making a point of bending over and farting in front of everyone at the table. I was really upset. I still am.


----------



## EleGirl

If an 11 year old is bending over and farting in front of everyone at the table you have good cause to be upset.

Was this some kinds of extended family dinner? What is your relationship to his child.


----------



## BarelyThere

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> The child is 11 years old. This child was making a point of bending over and farting in front of everyone at the table. I was really upset. I still am.


That's a completely different story. That is just plain bad manners and something you might expect from a 3-4 year old; it should absolutely be dealt with and not allowed to continue.


----------



## RandomDude

For me I just excuse myself and go to the toilet and pump out all the gas. I expect my daughter to do the same. I don't see myself punishing my daughter just because she farts. I'll take her to the toilet myself.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

We are having the same issue, our 6 yr olds are farting and burping all over the place. It's the age for it, toilet humour right now is hilarious to them.

However we allways tell them to leave the table, and have have been talking to them about manners at the table etc.

I wouldn't punish either, just get serious about it, so they know it's not appropriate.


----------



## EleGirl

I agree to not punish the farting. Instead, in an 11 year old it is appropriate to punish the public display of farting and making other body noises.


----------



## Waking up to life

Kurosity said:


> Speaking of farting it was really cute once when I was bathing my daughter and she farted. The bubbles made her laugh so hard she kept trying to fart in the tub to make more. I was laughing too but worried she would push out more then air into her bath so the bath had to be over lol


This EXACT thing happened with my son when he was about 18 months old. My H was home with him and we needed to meet for an appointment in town, so I asked my H if he could give our son a bath dress him and bring him to meet me because I didn't have time to come home first. 

He was running a few minutes late and looked frazzled, then told me that story you told but unfortunately my son DID end up "giving it all he had" and filled the bath water with poop. Since then, my H never complained about changing a poopy diaper, because he said NOTHING can be as gross and perplexing as having a bathtub of poop-water and a baby who now needed another bath because of this...but he didn't know how he was supposed to give him another bath when the tub was filthy...but he couldn't just let my son run around all poopy while he cleaned the bathtub... By later that evening, he was already laughing about it. I'm glad I wasn't home to recue him from that...it was a good life lesson for my H! 

I agree children shouldn't be punished for farting at dinner, unless it's purposeful to attract attention. However they should be taught proper table manners from early on so that good habits get ingrained. The adults at the table must also set the proper example. This also goes for chewing with your mouth open (a particular pet peeve of mine) and blowing your nose at the table.


----------



## EleGirl

Waking up to life said:


> This EXACT thing happened with my son when he was about 18 months old. My H was home with him and we needed to meet for an appointment in town, so I asked my H if he could give our son a bath dress him and bring him to meet me because I didn't have time to come home first.
> 
> He was running a few minutes late and looked frazzled, then told me that story you told but unfortunately my son DID end up "giving it all he had" and filled the bath water with poop. Since then, my H never complained about changing a poopy diaper, because he said NOTHING can be as gross and perplexing as having a bathtub of poop-water and a baby who now needed another bath because of this...but he didn't know how he was supposed to give him another bath when the tub was filthy...but he couldn't just let my son run around all poopy while he cleaned the bathtub... By later that evening, he was already laughing about it. I'm glad I wasn't home to recue him from that...it was a good life lesson for my H!


Aw aren't babies so cute :rofl:


----------



## Cosmos

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> The child is 11 years old. This child was making a point of bending over and farting in front of everyone at the table. I was really upset. I still am.


In an instance like that the child should have been severely reprimanded. An 11 year old *deliberately* farting whilst people are eating is totally inappropriate.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled

*What bothers me even more if the father of this child gave my child the "evil eye" because my child started eating desert early. He just sat there and gave my child the evil eye. I looked at him and just thought "there he goes again." He does that. He gives other people and their kids the evil eye sometimes. I don't even know if he is aware of it. I should say something about this, or send an email. But I hate confrontation so I let it go. But can you believe it?*


----------



## Gaia

that_girl said:


> I would never punish my child for farting
> 
> My kids know to leave when in public or with company...or to say excuse me if it happens. Even my 4 year old knows to leave. Of course, she announces it ..."BE RIGHT BACK! I GOTTA FART!" but still...she's learning.
> 
> When we're at home, as a family, no one cares. We still say excuse me, but gawd...lighten up.


My thoughts exactly. Farting is just a natural body function and not every child does it on purpose. Even if they did they were no doubt being silly. Every child that I know of goes through a phase where being gross is funny. Even some adults do it. Heck my kids say excuse me but mt spouse would just let one rip and he qouldnt give a damn whose around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uncool

depends if the child was trying to get a rise out of everybody by being gross and trying to fart.....or if the child was polite and discrete about it ... like saying "excuse" me.


----------



## Gaia

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> *What bothers me even more if the father of this child gave my child the "evil eye" because my child started eating desert early. He just sat there and gave my child the evil eye. I looked at him and just thought "there he goes again." He does that. He gives other people and their kids the evil eye sometimes. I don't even know if he is aware of it. I should say something about this, or send an email. But I hate confrontation so I let it go. But can you believe it?*


Ah.... I see. Sounds like this guy has a case of... "my kid can do no wrong but yours are evil little imps" syndrome. If I were in your place I would call this guy out on this evil eye thing the moment it happens by saying this... "Does my childs eating habits fascinate you?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

If I had a son I would probably let it rip in front of "mummy" and encourage my son to do the same to her when she walks past hehe

Ok maybe it's a good thing I have a daughter 
lol


----------



## Cheryl88

Farting grosses me out so bad, it's just the worst manners to do it in front of people. At 11 years old surely the child should know to do it discreetly in private? It's just as bad as when they pick their noses. :soapbox:

I don't have any kids, but when I'm in their company & their parents let them get away with stuff like that it drives me crazy! How are they ever gonna change their ways if their parents don't tell them?


----------



## Gaia

Of course they "should" know but children are playful and full of mischief so they will often amuse themselves in whatever way possible. This includes doing what some consider rude. parents dont have to tell a child something for them to change or learn. That normally happens regardless. If your disgusted and offended with kids being kids then just dont hang around thier parents anymore. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Gaia said:


> Of course they "should" know but children are playful and full of mischief so they will often amuse themselves in whatever way possible. This includes doing what some consider rude. parents dont have to tell a child something for them to change or learn. That normally happens regardless. If your disgusted and offended with kids being kids then just dont hang around thier parents anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is true, Gaia, but don't you think 11 is a little too old for a child to be allowed to deliberately bend over and fart at the table without so much as a reprimand?


----------



## Gaia

The OP stated there was a reprimend from one of the parents. Just not a reprimend that seemed satisfactory to the OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

Besides the child may have been reprimended more sternly after the company left. Of course if I were the company I would just quit hanging out with someone as hypocrytical as the parent the OP described.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Gaia said:


> The OP stated there was a reprimend from one of the parents. Just not a reprimend that seemed satisfactory to the OP.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahhh, OK. Sorry, I missed that. I was under the impression that the parents had just ignored it.


----------

